# IT (Information Technology) software terminology



## crossways

Good Afternoon

In I.T. software terms, would the translation term *Rozwiązanie budowe* be understood as "Construction Solution", implying a software package specifically designed for the construction industry? It needs to be a short, punchy phrase ( - I am attempting to translate the English term into Polish)

Any suggestions would be gratefully received.

Serdecznie dziekuje.


----------



## mcibor

It will impress badly, as it has a grammatical error.

The more correct would be:
*Rozwiązanie budowlane* (construction-adj solution-n)
or
*Budowla rozwiązań* (construction-n of solutions-n)

Budowa is the place where construction takes place
Budowla is the building itself (while being constructed)

Hope this helps you somehow.


----------



## njumi

No *Rozwiązanie budowe* doesn't mean anything.
My guess is that "Construction Solution" mean *Rozwiązanie konstrukcyjne *in Polish. I can't find any shorter and more punchy phraze...

IMO term 'construction solution' referres to the method or process of constructing sth... i don't know mayby I'm wrong.

*Rozwiązanie budowlane*, or *metoda budowlana *would be translations exactly related with the construction industry...

For a software that is helpful in the construction industry i'd use for example - *narzędzie budownicze.

*I'm a littly dizzy with this term (construction solution)

If you give us the whole phrase, it'll be much easier to translate it.


----------



## mcibor

Narzędzie budownicze seems to be some kind of tool, not software solution.

PS. I found what Rozwiązanie budowe means - Buda is a part of Budapest
so it's a solution from Buda


----------



## njumi

mcibor said:


> Narzędzie budownicze seems to be some kind of tool, not software solution.


Yes. As I've written I'm a little bit confused with it. Maybe *program budowlany* would be better. Knowing what that peace of software does would probably solve the case.


----------



## mcibor

As I browsed through construction software, in Polish it usually isn't written that this is "budowa" software, as on construction there isn't much you can do with software, so if it is sth like Autocad, then it would be
Oprogramowanie CAD/CAM
if it's used to design construction (the mainframe of the building), then
Oprogramowanie do projektowania konstrukcji

So you have to be more precise as to what you need to achieve.

PS. Welcome to forum!


----------



## crossways

Thank you for all your suggestions... despite the ambiguity!

The software is designed to project manage building/construction jobs from start to finish (stocks, resources, costs...)

Does this help?  It's a software solution for the construction industry.

Dzieki.


----------



## njumi

So maybe: *menedżer konstrukcji budowlanych*, *system zarządzania pracami budowlanymi *or *system wspomagaj**ący **zarządzanie pracami budowlanymi*


----------



## kknd

njumi said:


> No *Rozwiązanie budowe* doesn't mean anything.
> My guess is that "Construction Solution" mean *Rozwiązanie konstrukcyjne *in Polish. I can't find any shorter and more punchy phrase...
> 
> IMO term 'construction solution' referres to the method or process of constructing sth... i don't know mayby I'm wrong.
> 
> *Rozwiązanie budowlane*, or *metoda budowlana *would be translations strictly related with the construction industry...
> 
> For a software that is helpful in the construction industry i'd use for example - *narzędzie budownicze.
> 
> *I'm a littly dizzy with this term (construction solution)
> 
> If you give us the whole phrase, it'll be much easier to translate it.



I'd give a direct translation like njumi mentioned above: 'rozwiązanie konstrukcyjne'. I also wouldn't fall into 'narzędzie', I think 'metoda' or 'system' is a bit more professional (I understand it should be perceived like this; this should be some advertisement slogan?); 'program' is also a miss: it gives intuition that everything is planned in details and no one will give such details in advert (in the same way 'metoda' can be thinked of, but not necessarily).

all in all: 'rozwiązanie' and 'system' seems to fit purpose you want to achieve!


----------

